# Problema amplificador de potencia 5 Watts



## antuna (May 3, 2009)

Les comento que me dejaron hacer una practica en la cual tengo que realizar un amplificador de potencia de minimo 5 Watts, he estado leyendo libros, buscando en internet y nomas no logro dar con uno.

Lo que pidio el profe exactamente es lo siguiente:

- Un amplificador de potencia de minimo de 5 Watts
- Solo se puede usar un solo transistor

Esta ultima parte es la que mas dificil se me hace porque no se como obtener 5 watts de potencia con un solo amplificador, solo puedo usar capacitores, resistencias, un solo transistor, una fuente que me da cuando mucho 20 Volts y la corriente alterna de 120 Volts.

Espero me haya explicado bien y si alguien sabe donde puedo buscar o como hacerlo se los agradeceria mucho.

Por ultimo el maestro me dijo que buscara un transistor de potencia con beta fija lo cual no he hallado hasta ahorita, estoy empezando a creer que no existe tal cosa.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Eduardo (May 3, 2009)

Te esta pidiendo un amplificador clase A


----------



## antuna (May 3, 2009)

Perdon se me olvido decirlo, si es un amplificador de potencia clase A el que me piden.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2009)

Podés hacer un amplificador de corriente con un bjt o uno de tensión con un mosfet , usando su zona  lineal.

Googlea un poco.

Suerte!


----------

